

Fexl now uses dynamic symbol lookup. - fexl
https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/commit/d20903025f21b241d39571dc3997702350de1a21

======
fexl
The resolve function now looks up symbols dynamically in the Fexl library
linked with the executable. Any function named "type_X" is now automatically
available as a function "X" in Fexl.

Refactored the code so it's cleaner, faster, smaller, and with fewer inter-
dependencies. The .bench2 test is about 6% faster.

